# cruze wobbles after new tires



## djs (Dec 31, 2013)

I have a 2014 Cruze 1LT with about 80,000 miles on it. Until last week, it had the original Firestone 710 tires on the car. Last week, I went to a chevy dealership for new tires. They recommended the General Altimax RT43 215/60 R16 95T tires. So I had them put these tires on my car. While driving home on the expressway, I suddenly felt the car start to wobble. It felt like it would move a couple of inches in either direction and I would have to ease it back. I really thought something was drastically wrong with the tires. Then it suddenly stopped and I drove about 20 miles home. A couple of days later I had to take a longer trip (about 150 miles) and it started at times to do the same thing and then stop. I finally figured out that this wobbling would only occur on sections of the expressway that have the grooves cut into the road. I live in Michigan and it's not unusual to have sections of highway with the grooves cut into the road. 

Has anyone else had this problem with the Altimax tires? I've been driving for over 40 years and have never felt anything like this. I'm going back to dealership on Monday to get their thoughts and hopefully a different set of tires. If they don't believe me they are more than welcome to take my car for a drive on a grooved highway. They will definitely feel this wobble. The car feels fine on the non-grooved sections of the road and doesn't pull at all to the left or right. So I don't think it's an alignment problem or anything else wrong with the car.

Any thoughts? Any advice you can give me would be appreciated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It's likely an interaction between the tire tread and the road surface. A search for "tire tread and road groves cause wobble" brings up a number of results. Verify the tire pressure and alignment. If that doesn't fix it, you'll need something with a different tread pattern.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Some tires like to follow the grooves. 
Sometimes a little more tire pressure will change it, sometimes it won't.


----------



## poncho62 (Jul 22, 2018)

Was never crazy about General tires....just sayin'


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’ve experienced it with several different brands of new tires driving on grooved highway surfaces. 

Perfectly normal.

Give it a few thousand miles and it’ll go away.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have RT43s on my 2014 LT and they don't appear to be causing any problems from what limited driving I do with that car. Son is primary driver and not mentioned anything. I drive after I work on it and typically take it out the hwy. I will ask him what he thinks.


----------



## Phalanx (Oct 28, 2017)

my mastercraft tires do the same thing on a specific section of highway and on the metal grate bridges. other than that, no issues.

the toyo M/ts on my truck have no issues though.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, etched concrete has that effect on many vehicles - certain tires might be affected moreso than others.

I hate driving on it, because of that reason, but it has its benefits.


----------



## davekkk (May 25, 2019)

I stumbled on this post doing a google search and had to register just to check on your tire situation. I put General RT43's on a Pontiac Vibe and after a thousand miles the wobble you mention would not go away driving on the highway lines. It was really severe. Even rotation and alignment didnt seem to do much. Never had the issue with two other sets of tires. It drove me mad to the point I purchased two new Hankook tires (recommended by mechanic) for the rear and it was night and day difference. Total bummer because the General's are awesome tires in the snow. 

I would be really curious if the wobble ever went away with these tires after you put more miles on them? I was thinking of contacting General.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

I’ve got 11K miles on RT43’s and the grooved road ‘wobble’ went away long ago. 

Can’t say exactly when but I’m pretty sure it was after a couple thousand miles.


----------



## MB2014LT2 (Feb 23, 2015)

Tires may be out of balance....go back and get them balanced again...I had this issue. It was fine until I hit highway speeds.....I had to have the service guy drive my car to verify it ....then he said this is bad and had my car in the shop immediately. NO CHARGE!


----------



## davekkk (May 25, 2019)

Appreciate the reply, that is great news. They are great tires besides that issue.


----------

